# The Question Game - Part II



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

(All answers/replies must be in the form of a question)


Are you glad a new thread was started?

(Mango's thread originally, just started a new one because of the size of last.)


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> (All answers/replies must be in the form of a question)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! Well, that answers my first question, doesn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Would you accept a "not sure"?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Would you accept a "not sure"?



Yes, I actually don't like the "new thread" of this and that stuff, because I never have trouble viewing them. However, since some others do... it's what needs to be done?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Is it possible to put the first post of these game threads (the one with the rules) on top of each side of the thread?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

Do we need any rules ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't you think it would be causing some kind of mess if everyone wold post without following any rules?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2007)

But don't you think it would be fun if everyone was playing by their own rules?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Well... don't you think that would be quite confusing?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm cornfused; what are the rules again?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree...we've had some players who *ahem* didn't play by the rules in other games. Shouldn't we avoid that??


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I agree...we've had some players who *ahem* didn't play by the rules in other games. Shouldn't we avoid that??



But doesn't that make it more exciting?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

Could we stand the tension caused by the exitement?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

Didn't I read somewhere that chocolate, in any form, is _the_ panacea for anxiety and tension?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you suggesting that we could break the rules and ease the tension caused by the excitement of this transgression by consuming chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh well...  er...
Why don't we just accept that there are rules to follow?
(I can't eat that much chocolate...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

We can also accept that rules are made to be broken, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Who'll pay for the doctor?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

What's the fee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Did you know that "Fee" is actually the german word for "fairy"?


----------



## Zoom (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you hum a few bars?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't you think I'd rather eat the (chocolate) bars? :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you know that I am confused?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Can I say, and mean, that I'm glad to meet you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Why not? Is it forbidden to say so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

What if it is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Shouldn't we lift this ban, then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

How heavy is this ban?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd guess about half a pound, what do you think?


----------



## Risible (Mar 10, 2007)

Eh, to a woman of my proportions, what's half a pound?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Nothing? (kinda...)


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

what's heavier - a pound of feathers or a pound of bricks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Two pounds of chocolate?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Why limit yourself to just two?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

What if I can't carry more at once?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

Can't you get a friend to help you? Don't cats travel in packs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Weren't that wolves strolling around in packs?

(I'm no lion...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 10, 2007)

Would anyone care if I said I just killed a mouse?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

Wouldn't it be too late if we did care?


RIP Violet's mouse!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 10, 2007)

Would you like to have rescued him?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

Would you believe I'd have been running away in fear?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 10, 2007)

Would you believe, so was I? 

(BTW, I managed to kill him by trapping him behind a stack of books on the floor and squishing him with the books.  I used a broom to push the books back to squish him. I think he's still in there. I'm leaving him for my brother to remove...tomorrow.... *shiver*)


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

Would you believe I had to kill a creature in my house a few weeks ago, and I never figured out if it was a snake in a gooey cocoon or a giant slug?

(I trapped it in a small wastebasket, then put that in a big bag, then in a box, then in another bag, then threw it out. sounds complicated, but I was not going to touch the thing.)


----------



## Risible (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh ladies, how about if I pull up lounge chairs for you, and get you each a nice cup of hot chocolate, so you can rest and recover from these traumas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Would you believe I pity the creatures?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

Why would you pity the creatures?


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Any why would you call the creatures- creatures?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Would you accept it if I called them animals?
(To be honest - that's just what they are...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

If you're a streetcat, don't you want to eat the creatures/animals?


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

My kitty caught a gopher the other day and brought it to my bed by way of honoring me  , and my puppy was chewing on it when I found the "body," can you believe that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

Ewwwwww.....that's disgusting.... especially the dog chewing on it...... are you trying to make me sick? (LOLOL)


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

We thought the puppy was chewing on his toy hedgehog; it looked just like the damned gopher; BTW, did your own varmint (mouse) encounter end happily (not so happily for the mouse, however!) with your brother carting it away?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

Can you believe I think he's still laying behind the stack of books because my brother hasn't been here yet?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Can anyone believe no one has posted in this thread since Sunday?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Could you imagine us speechless?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 13, 2007)

Would the silence be deafening?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

What??????


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Didn't you hear it?


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2007)

Did I hear it here first?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Where else?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, you missed us, right?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Doesn't that go without saying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Where does it go?


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2007)

Where are you guys going and can I come along?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Aren't we going out for the rootbeer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 13, 2007)

Can we get some pizza to go along with the rootbeer? :eat2:


----------



## mango (Mar 14, 2007)

*What pizza would you like?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

What about chocolate pizza?


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2007)

Ooooh, haven't had chocolate pizza, is it good?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, we won't know until we try it, will we?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Have you ever seen pizza ice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Where can one go to see pizza ice? (Your personal freezer?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Would you believe that I know I have seen it, but forgot where?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Why shouldn't I believe you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Could there be any reason?


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe you like to tease?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Does TW tease hair? (Would he give Dim members a courtesy discount?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

You mean tease apart?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 14, 2007)

Tease pubic hair apart orally?

And why does it matter why?

Nut bunnies...?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you always bombard people with questions?


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh my. Is that language allowed in The Question Game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2007)

One question at a time, ok. But three?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it possible that the questions are reproducing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 15, 2007)

Is there a discount on multiple questions?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 16, 2007)

Are little questions cheaper than big questions?


----------



## Risible (Mar 16, 2007)

Sale? Did somebody say sale  ?!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, there's a sale! Don't you think you should start shopping??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 16, 2007)

Start shopping? Don't you mean, shouldn't you STOP shopping?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 16, 2007)

Gosh, yes.... isn't shopping the greatest??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Aren't you annoyed by all these hectic people?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

*pulls head out of sales bin* Hectic? Who?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

The people around you, perhaps?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

My peeps around me are calm and lazy dogs, aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Internet shopping?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes! Thank you! Why do you ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Just curious... ?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

I love shopping over the 'net. No crowds, no waiting in line, no waiting for a parking space, what's not to like?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 17, 2007)

Doesn't Internet shopping make it hard to hop in the dressing room before you buy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Is it so difficult to return the things that don't please/fit you?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 17, 2007)

No. But isn't it fun to try on crazy outfits you know you would never buy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Should I risk going nuts for this?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

*head pops up* Did someone say internet shopping?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Indeed, that's what we've been talking about (though TW only reluctantly), what do you think of buying clothes online?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, would it surprise you that I made 3 purchases online this very evening?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

No. Why do you think I was reluctant, Ris?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Would you believe I'm internet window browsing, watching Mission Impossible II, and playing on Dims simaltaneously?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Don't women usually do it like this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Do most women stand on their heads too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm not sure about that... But can you imagine me cooking while playing on the computer? (No, it's not a cooking sim...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Would you believe that if you're cooking a stew or something that needs to cook for a long time, yes, I believe you cook and play on the computers at the same time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, what about frying?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Isn't that a bit complicated?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

What, frying while playing (or vice versa) ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Either???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

What's so shocking about that?
(Right now, I'm even eating while playing and frying...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Does TW have a greasy keyboard?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, it must be some tame frying, huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, what shall I think about these last two posts?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Perhaps you should think that I'm rather impressed that you can fry and internet chat at the same time. How's that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you need to be told what to think?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Usually frying something requires total concentration, doesn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Could that depend on the heat used to fry?
(I'm using coated pans...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, I imagine you're correct.... Perhaps then you can fry and surf the 'net.... can't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

What if you turn the  heat up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Could that be another recipe for a perfect disaster?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Oooohhh.... couldn't we all agree with that one, huh??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Should we do a recipe book for disasters?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a great idea??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

Can all the recipes contain some chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Chocolate disasters...?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

It's certainly possible, isn't it TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Would you mind me being a little hesitatingly about disasters?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Not in the least. Have you had a few bad experiences with disasters?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

A few ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Can you expound on that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

What about a disastrous life?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

You've had some bad luck, have you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

You could say so... ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, may I say that I hope your luck turns?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think it is forbidden to say so, isn't it?


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> No. Why do you think I was reluctant, Ris?



(We were talking about clothes shopping over the Internet.) Oh, because most guys are reluctant to have anything to do with women's clothes shopping, unless you're one of those guys who enjoy clothes shopping with women (not that there's anything wrong with that  )?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Would you believe that I'd enjoy it more when I'm able to make myself comfortable?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

would you believe, that I believe that?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm confused. Are we talking about shopping, cooking, or disasters?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

What about shopping a nice cooking disaster?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 18, 2007)

How about a steak and potatoes instead? Can you cook me that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, that sounds good, can I join?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there a potential disaster in a steak and potato meal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

A campfire on your stove, perhaps?


----------



## Risible (Mar 19, 2007)

We've got two of those propane gas grills (my hubby's idea) plus a chimenea (TW, a little backyard self-contained firepit on legs), who needs a campfire anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

A s a little desaster decorating a regular stove?

PS: Thanx for explaining! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

Was the decorating disasterous?


----------



## Risible (Mar 19, 2007)

Would your idea of decorating disasters include Velvet Elvises? (TW, for your benefit, an example of Velvet Elvis...Much prized, or despised, here in the States.) 

View attachment staffcafeofthequarter.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

Would you decorate a stove with it?


----------



## Risible (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, heck no, that would ruin it's velvety goodness; don't you find it appealing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

According to my dictionary, "appealing" has more than one meaning... Which one did you mean? Direction "begging" or direction "nice"?


----------



## Risible (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice, in this case. TW, I thought you were fluent in English?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

Still learning... expanding my vocabulary, that is...

Would you believe me if I told you that I was quite sure about you meaning "nice", but couldn't think of a good question...?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

I would believe that... you're sneaky that way, aren't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Does TW have a fox in his family tree?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think that would surprise any of us, would it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

What would surprise us?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

The fact that TW would have fox in his blood, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Would the fact that TW is an alien magus space captain surprise you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Lord no, why would it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Would it be hard to surprise Violet?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, yes??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

How am I supposed to plan a surprise party then?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

OOOOHHHH I love surprises!!!! May I say, plan away????


----------



## Risible (Mar 20, 2007)

Will you planning a satellite "Vi Suprise" party in Los Angeles so I can come?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Why not a surprise party for all?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

Wouldn't that be fun??


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2007)

*Is that really your idea of a good time?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, what's your idea of a good time, then?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

Food, friends.... what more can you ask for?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

How about ... love?? (Could be the love of a friend, lover, child, parent, grandparent, pet, etc.)


----------



## mango (Mar 22, 2007)

*What is love?


 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

Perhaps the below, samples of different takes on love, might help?

"Attention is the most basic form of love; through it we bless and are blessed." - John Tarrant 

"We love because it's the only true adventure." - Nikki Giovanni 

"Love is like quicksilver in the hand. Leave the fingers open and it stays. Clutch it, and it darts away." - Dorothy Parker 

"Love is friendship set on fire." - unknown 

"Love is an ideal thing, marriage a real thing." - Goethe 

"To be in love is merely to be in a state of perceptual anesthesia." - H.L. Mencken 

"Love is everything it's cracked up to be. That's why people are so cynical about it...It really is worth fighting for, risking everything for. And the trouble is, if you don't risk everything, you risk even more." - Erica Jong 

"Sometimes love is stronger than a man's convictions." - Isaac Bashevis Singer 

"Love is the master key that opens the gates of happiness." - Oliver Wendell Holmes 

"Maybe love is like luck. You have to go all the way to find it." - Robert Mitchum 

"Love stretches your heart and makes you big inside." - Margaret Walker 

"Love has no awareness of merit or demerit; it has no scale... Love loves; this is its nature." - Howard Thurman 

"Love is like war: Easy to begin but hard to end." - Anonymous 

"Love consists in this, that two solitudes protect and touch and greet each other." - Rainer Maria Rilke 

"Where love is, no room is too small." - Talmud 

"Loves makes your soul crawl out from its hiding place." - Zora Neale Hurston 

"Love is the irresistible desire to be irresistibly desired." - Mark Twain 

"To love is to receive a glimpse of heaven." - Karen Sunde 

"A love song is just a caress set to music." - Sigmund Romberg 

"Love is an act of endless forgiveness, a tender look which becomes a habit." - Peter Ustinov 

"Love is like a violin. The music may stop now and then, but the strings remain forever." - unknown 

"Love is the only sane and satisfactory answer to the problem of human existence." - Erich Fromm 

"In the final analysis, love is the only reflection of man's worth." - Bill Wundram, Iowa Quad Cities Times 

"Love doesn't make the world go round, love is what makes the ride worthwhile." - Elizabeth Browning 

"Oh, life is a glorious cycle of song, 
A medley of extemporanea; 
And love is a thing that can never go wrong; 
And I am Marie of Roumania." 
- Dorothy Parker 

"To love is to suffer. To avoid suffering one must not love. But then one suffers from not loving. Therefore to love is to suffer, not to love is to suffer. To suffer is to suffer. To be happy is to love. To be happy then is to suffer. But suffering makes one unhappy. Therefore, to be unhappy one must love, or love to suffer, or suffer from too much happiness. I hope you're getting this down." 
- Woody Allen,


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow. How many words are this?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Perhaps the below, samples of different takes on love, might help?
> 
> "Attention is the most basic form of love; through it we bless and are blessed." - John Tarrant
> 
> ...



What a lovely post! :wubu: :happy:

***edit***

Why did I forget to write Wow? *doh*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Because I did that before?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 22, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Perhaps the below, samples of different takes on love, might help?
> 
> "Attention is the most basic form of love; through it we bless and are blessed." - John Tarrant
> 
> ...


WOW (((((((((((((((((( BBWSWeetheart ))))))))))))))))))))):wubu: 
Only the Goddess of love carries all the wisdom in her hearth. 

Was Woody Allen rheumatic, that he suffered from hugging?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 22, 2007)

Should we leave the room??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Do you really think they take notice of our presence?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 23, 2007)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Could that have been you, perhaps?


----------



## Risible (Mar 23, 2007)

I wasn't there; who was it, then?


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*Where´s Waldo???* :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Isn't he stuck behind you?


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Isn't he stuck behind you?



*That is only a game for fun, why do You become so inconvenient?*


----------



## Risible (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, yummy, two of the hottest guys on Dims flexing their muscles; ladies, where are you so we can watch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

:huh: 
Would you be so nice to colour me confused?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

What's the fuzz about


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

Oooohh...did I miss something good?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

What do you think... does the colour "confused" suit me?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2007)

TW, you remind me of the Pac Man ghosts! Where did you find that ghosty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

Would you believe it's my own creation?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2007)

I would....it's rather good. Is this your career?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

Well I guess so will be spookie around like a cold wind in the future.
Or maybe like a frech spring breeze..... How knows ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I would....it's rather good. Is this your career?


Being a ghost?



fatcharlie said:


> Well I guess so will be spookie around like a cold wind in the future.
> Or maybe like a frech spring breeze..... How knows ???


Who told you I'm cheeky (frech) sometimes?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

Err :doh: frech when I mean fresh, well could have been frensh too  

Why is it so hard sometimes one little letter wrong and you are all mixed up


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

Would you agree that it isn't always easy to be multilingual?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

A...no..... I mean creating graphics.... or a graphic artist?



Timberwolf said:


> Being a ghost?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

Only knowing one language myself, and a few choice words of Italian, I can only imagine.

May I agree and say yes?





Timberwolf said:


> Would you agree that it isn't always easy to be multilingual?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 25, 2007)

But, doesn't being multilingual increase the number of sites you can take part in?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

That would make sense, wouldn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2007)

If it wouldn't make sense, would anybody do it?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Isn't this also a world for nonsense go do-ers?


----------



## Risible (Mar 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Would you agree that it isn't always easy to be multilingual?



I have a lot of respect for you, Charlie and George for being able to participate here in what is to you a foreign language; you guys get it right 99% of the time, I'd get it right, in your language, maybe 1% of the time, isn't that pathetic?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 26, 2007)

Perhaps Charlie, George and TW can tell us.... is learning English a requirement in their countries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2007)

I don'tknow about George and Charlie, but in Germany English is a compulsory subject as soon as you enter secondary schools...
Did this answer your question?


----------



## Risible (Mar 26, 2007)

What other languages do you know, TW?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes it does.... 

Ditto Ris.... TW, do you know any other languages besides German and English?




Timberwolf said:


> I don'tknow about George and Charlie, but in Germany English is a compulsory subject as soon as you enter secondary schools...
> Did this answer your question?


----------



## mango (Mar 26, 2007)

*Do you speak Bocce?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, what about french?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 27, 2007)

French works.... any others?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Would pig Latin count?


----------



## Risible (Mar 28, 2007)

Ix-nay (which is the only pig latin I can remember offhand), but shouldn't it count?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 28, 2007)

o nay.

Why should it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Should counts be required to count better than non-counts?


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

*Are you demanding a re-count?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Is this a count-down?


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

*Is this the final count-down?*


----------



## Risible (Mar 29, 2007)

You can count me out, okay, Count?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 29, 2007)

Are we talking about Count Dracula?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Can we count on him?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 29, 2007)

His name is "count" isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Does this make him more accountable?


----------



## mango (Mar 30, 2007)

*Is he an accountant?


:doh: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you accredit it?


----------



## mango (Mar 30, 2007)

*Did you balance the ledger?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Can't you see I'm standing on the edge of the ledge?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

How can I be expected to see an invisible ghost?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't you have glasses that let you see invisible people and ghosts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Who said I'm invisible?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2007)

bbwsweetheart. Can't you read?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Convinced. 
What makes you think I'm invisible?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> bbwsweetheart. Can't you read?



R. No, I can't read.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Convinced.
> What makes you think I'm invisible?



Why can't I see you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Could it be you're looking into the wrong direction?


----------



## mango (Mar 31, 2007)

*What is the right direction?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

In your case, why don't you just turn left?


----------



## mango (Mar 31, 2007)

*Is that 'my left' or 'stage left'?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Where did you leave it?


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought you guys found It a long time ago?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

What was it we found?


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, you know, that Thing; what was that Thing called again?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Ah yes, that magic ball! What are we gone do with it?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 31, 2007)

Can we have a magic game of catch?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Can we bowl with it?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Can we predict the future with it?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 31, 2007)

Can we change the future with it?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe, if you play it the right way.

What would like to change in future?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

The past, for example?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

MMMmmm, if we want to change the past of the future.... What would we like to change today?


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

What would I change today? I would have changed it so that I had the ambition to make a chocolate cake with fudge frosting. Thick fudge frosting. Doesn't that sound good?:eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Good lord that sounds heavenly.... can you send some my way??? :eat2: (when you make it, of course)


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

Arg, that's the prob; I lack the energy today (not the motivation, never lack the motivation for a chocolate cake!). You coming out to So Cal anytime soon to help me make it?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 31, 2007)

Can I send you the money to hire a chef instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Can I hire a masseur instead? :bounce:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Can I get in on that????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Should we hire two masseurs?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Wouldn't that be fun??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Wouldn't that be decadent?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Would people think we're "over the top"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

:blush: 

Would we care?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Should you care?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Could you care?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Would I care...for a snack?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Wouldn't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't you know that I would love a snack right about now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Why don't you get yourself one, then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

What would you say if I told you that I already had a snack?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Now, what's your problem?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Would you believe that I need another snack?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Am I supposed to be surprised?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Can you ACT surprised?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

:huh: :blink: 


OK?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Care to play the lead in our new all naked Romeo and Juliet theatrical?


----------



## Risible (Apr 1, 2007)

Ooooh, I wouldn't make a very convincing Romeo in the nude, or with a costume, ya know what I mean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2007)

What about the "Juliet", then?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 1, 2007)

Wouldn't you prefer an overweight, 30+ male as Juliet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2007)

Er... :huh:? :blink:? ?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 1, 2007)

Can I second that?


----------



## mango (Apr 2, 2007)

*Are we already serving seconds?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Didn't they even serve thirds?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 2, 2007)

Who the hell wants thirds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Would you prefer birds?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 2, 2007)

Did anyone see the movie The Birds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

You mean that film where A. Hitchcock leaves the pet shop at the beginning?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you mean like the Little Shop or Horrors?


----------



## Risible (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, the one with the flesh-eating plant named Seymour?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

What did Seymour do with the bones?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 3, 2007)

Why would he eat bones?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Didn't you know that meat (or flesh) is often hanging on bones?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 3, 2007)

You mean, there are bones under those shapely creamy curves? :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't you think these curves have to be fastened to something to stay in shape?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 3, 2007)

What if there was nothing underneath the curves? Wouldn't that be a surprise.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 3, 2007)

Would that be a tad unfulfilling?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

Would that be like an unfulfilled prophecy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> What if there was nothing underneath the curves? Wouldn't that be a surprise.


An empty curve? Would that still be considered a cure?



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Would that be a tad unfulfilling?


Could it be that you're right?



bbwsweetheart said:


> Would that be like an unfulfilled prophecy?


What is an unfulfilled prophecy like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, it seems like all these questions have scared you all away. What can I do to convince you that it is safe to come back?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Why would you want a bunch of scaredy-cats back?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe because they're fun to play with?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Can you be more definite?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you want me to define my position?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

Am I allowed back in on all this fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Where have you been?


(Besides... Hi!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi back! I was working on finals and starting a new quarter at my online school.... I popped in and out, but couldn't play for any length of time. 

Did I miss much?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Not really... 

Would you be surprised to hear you weren't the only one being too busy to come along to play?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

Isn't that just a sad state of affairs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Where's my head?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 7, 2007)

Isn't that your head up there in space?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 7, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Isn't that your head up there in space?



I doubt it. It looks like a flying plate with eyes painted on the roof. Could that be Timberwolf's space ship?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Is it possible that I'm tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it possible that you're sleeping? Is this all a dream?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

Are we allowed to ask two questions? if not, why not?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 8, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Is it possible that you're sleeping? Is this all a dream?



 Do we all only exist in TW's dream???? 

(TW Could you please dream.... euhm you know.. :blush:? )



Luvs2laff said:


> Are we allowed to ask two questions? if not, why not?



Are we allowed to give two replies in one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Do sleepless people dream?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't sleepless people daydream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Does that count?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it a number?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

How will I know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 9, 2007)

Do we know how to count?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

We? Well, I know, do you, too?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure.... I don't have to prove it though, do I?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

You don't have to prove anything, do you? :bow:


----------



## mango (Apr 10, 2007)

*Do you have a point to prove?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 10, 2007)

Isn't the point at the top of my head?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Do you mean that bright red one, that's moving across your forehead?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 11, 2007)

It's pretty, isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Could it be pretty dangerous?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Could it be pretty dangerous?



Do you have to be trained in how to handle it?


----------



## mango (Apr 12, 2007)

*Are you experienced?



*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 12, 2007)

Do I look like I know what I'm doing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2007)

How shall I be able to tell if I don't know what you're doing?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 12, 2007)

Shouldn't one of us know what I'm doing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Can you tell me what you are doing there?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to do what I am doing so I know if I am doing it right?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 13, 2007)

Wait..... what am I doing... where?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 14, 2007)

Is it dark in here? Who turned out all the lights?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 14, 2007)

Are you sure the electric bill was paid?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 14, 2007)

Was I supposed to pay that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes! You mean you didn't?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 14, 2007)

Why has it suddenly gotten so dark in here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

Is it within the bounds of possibility that someone has forgotten to pay the bills?


----------



## mango (Apr 15, 2007)

*Did you bounce the cheque?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 15, 2007)

It seems it was never even sent, wouldn't you all agree?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

Anybody got a torch or a candle?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 15, 2007)

Can we all light a candle?


----------



## mango (Apr 15, 2007)

*How big is your candle?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

*still sitting in the dark*

What candle?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2007)

Who tried putting a roman candle in the birthday cake again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Uhm, what's a roman candle?

*practising orchestral maneuvers in the dark*


----------



## mango (Apr 16, 2007)

*Does it say 'Made In Rome' underneath it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

It's dark in here. How will I know?


*still practising orchestral maneuvers in the dark*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

Perhaps you've lived your life like a candle in the wind...?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

*BONK* What the §%&$/&%$§$%?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2007)

Did you never know who to cling to when the rain set in?


----------



## mango (Apr 17, 2007)

*Can I get shelter underneath you?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you really that small?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 18, 2007)

Or is he saying that I am so big?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 18, 2007)

Uh oh... are we getting insulting around here?


----------



## mango (Apr 18, 2007)

*Is saying someone is "so big" an insult?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 18, 2007)

Perhaps not.... but can't I err on the safe side?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, which side is the safe side, here?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

Would you believe I'm not really sure?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

Would it be helpful to take out an insurance?


----------



## mango (Apr 19, 2007)

*What's the premium?*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you think they would accept chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you have some? :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 21, 2007)

Who ate all of the chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## mango (Apr 21, 2007)

*Who stole the cookies from the cookie jar?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

Could it perhaps have been the person posing the question?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Could it perhaps have been the person posing the question?



Questions can pose?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't they make the best models?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2007)

Are they "plus-size" models?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 22, 2007)

Isn't "what is the meaining of life?" a big question?


----------



## mango (Apr 22, 2007)

*Are you an existentialism entusiast?*


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 22, 2007)

Would that be pragmatic?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone know where this is going?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe around the next corner?


----------



## mango (Apr 23, 2007)

*How many corners are there?*


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 23, 2007)

To the right, or the left?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Straight ahead?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2007)

Do I have my head on straight?


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 23, 2007)

Which way are you looking?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Does that matter?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anything matter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

What's the matter?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 24, 2007)

Would "Everything" qualify?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Did it pass the test?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

A test??? There's a test today????


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2007)

Are people getting testy around here?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

It would seem so, wouldn't it?


----------



## bigbob10000 (Apr 24, 2007)

How does VioletBeauregard look so cute on her web site?  


BigBob10000


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

:batting: Just lucky I guess???


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 24, 2007)

Violet, you are distracting the male players. could you please stop looking so cute?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

Who.... me?????? :batting: :blush: :batting: :blush:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

Is there another Violet in the hizzy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Why are you picking on her?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

let me redo that last post of mine....


*pretending to have no clue*

Who..... me????? :batting: :batting: :batting: 


OK... do I REALLY have no clue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Do I have a clue if you have?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

Aren't we all a bit clueless?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 24, 2007)

Does "bit" mean a whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole whole lot?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

Um... yes? :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Say... who left that bag of clues in front of my back door?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Say... who left that bag of clues in front of my back door?



Do you realy think I had any to spare?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Did I say it was you?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you need to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Do I look like I needed to?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you two going to fight?


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2007)

*Why can't we all just get along?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Do I need to flex my brain?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 26, 2007)

If you flexed it, would we notice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

I think it *is* already flexed, isn't it?


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2007)

*But is it flexed completely?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Why don't you just take a look?


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2007)

*Where should I look for it?*


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

Where were you last?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

At home? Do you have a witness?


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you talk to the sheep?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you know that lambs never speak without thier lawyer?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 26, 2007)

Would that be the silence of the lambs?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it possible they are really wolves in sheep's clothing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooohh, isn't that something to think about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Who should think about it - the sheep or the wolves?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

How about both?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

And what do we do in the meantime?


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 27, 2007)

Lambchops, anyone?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

Isn't that Little Bo Peep over there crying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

What's happened?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm sorry sir, I didn't hear you, did you say you wanted that curried or grilled?


----------



## mango (Apr 28, 2007)

*Can you squeeze some lemon on it when it's done?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

How can we tell when it's done?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

Doesn't that lamb belong to Bo Peep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't even know her... How shall I be able to tell if it's hers?


----------



## mango (Apr 28, 2007)

*Is her name on it?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

Doesn't that tag on the ear say "Property of Bo Peep"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

There are so many tags... Which one will be the right one?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

It's the big one, with BO PEEP on it, isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not sure... There is this one sayin' "Big Bad Wolf".. or this one... "Steiff"...
Can you follow my confusion?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2007)

Do you think it's too late to save the poor thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you think we're able to save a stuffed toy animal?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

Wait, weren't we going to eat lamb chops? You mean it was fake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

We? I don't eat lamb... would you have guessed that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

My mistake...I swear someone was grilling lambchops.... did I miss something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not sure... Maybe it was someone else?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

I knew lambchops were brought up, just not by you.... I rest my case? 



Paw Paw said:


> Lambchops, anyone?


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Has the jury reached a verdict yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Did they reach anything?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 29, 2007)

Was it a long stretch?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 29, 2007)

What are we reaching for?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Er... food, perhaps?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 1, 2007)

Can you believe I would stretch reaaaalllly far for food??


----------



## Mathias (May 1, 2007)

I think if I ate anymore food tonight I'd vomit. Should I still reach for it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 1, 2007)

Ummm...probably not wise...wouldn't you agree?


----------



## mango (May 2, 2007)

*Can we agree to disagree?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

Is it possible to disagree to disagree?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 2, 2007)

Must we disagree at all?


----------



## kathynoon (May 2, 2007)

Can I be the first to say that I agree with everyone?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 2, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a good bet?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Who should I stake on?


----------



## mango (May 3, 2007)

*Do you like your stake rare, medium or well-done?

 *


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 3, 2007)

Would you mind making mine well-done?


----------



## Zandoz (May 3, 2007)

I like mine medium well...why do folks keep say'n that I'm half baked?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

I think they'd probably know better than me... Why don't you just ask them?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Are they experts on telling who is half-baked and who is not?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 3, 2007)

Baked??? Are there baked goods??? Why didn't anyone tell me??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Do you know that there are...er...were baked goods..er ..here where you can only see crumbs now?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 3, 2007)

You mean they're gone????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

*nods and chews*


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2007)

Did you at least take a picture for us?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Dors anybody know where my camera is?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

Isn't it hanging around your neck?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

:huh:? Nah, that's not mine... To whom it may belong?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Was the missing camera..edible?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

You mean, a chocolate camera?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: 

Do think a chocolate camera would last long on a planet filled with indiscriminate chocoholics?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Er, no. What makes you think I would use an edible camera? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Don't chocolate cameras take the best photographs out of all the cameras on the market today?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Don't they melt in the heat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Haven't you heard that the edible chocolate cameras have been designed to withstand heat?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

How did they do that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Why do you think I would know?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

You sounded so knowing... So you don't know, either?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Do you think I'm still able to think straight at this time of the day?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 4, 2007)

Do you believe I don't like to think at all, at times?


----------



## mango (May 5, 2007)

*Would you hold it against me if I told you I didn't believe that?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

Do I look like I am the type to hold anything against you?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

What did you type?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

Do I know how to type?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

How else would we be able to communicate in this forum?


----------



## Luvs2laff (May 5, 2007)

Why not telepathically?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Do you think we are sensitive enough to do so?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 5, 2007)

I suppose I have to learn to type now?


----------



## mango (May 6, 2007)

*How long do you think that will take?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Are you a quick learner like me?


----------



## mango (May 6, 2007)

*What speed do you define quick as?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Would you believe, one lesson or less?


----------



## mango (May 6, 2007)

*So you mean lesser than one lesson?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Can you imagine that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Can you imagine all the people living life in peace?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Living life with a piece?? A piece of what??


LOLOL...I couldn't resist....


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2007)

A piece of you most favorite food perhaps?


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2007)

Can I have a piece of cake?


----------



## Placebo (May 6, 2007)

is it too late to join the party?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 6, 2007)

There's a party? Is it "Bring your own Bottle"?

Dave x


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Do the bottles contain genies?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Did I ever show you my genie in a bottle?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Was he the tiny naked guy dressed in pink?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Isn't he adorable?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Can I see him again?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Look inside the top of the bottle... he looks like this:  Can you see him?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Hmm. Has he shrunk?


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Yes, a bit.... do you think that might be a problem with.... ahem... performance?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Is it a breach of etiquette to ask? :doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 6, 2007)

Perhaps I should trade him in on a "bigger" model?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Do you mean a "Plus-Size" model?


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

She wouldn't really trade the little guy in,would she?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 7, 2007)

How upset's the little guy going to be when he finds out?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Who knows ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Isn't a trade in/up my prerogative?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

How will *I* know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Aren't you the all knowing Timberwolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Are you Ms. Bitch?


----------



## mango (May 7, 2007)

*Can't we all just get along?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Wouldn't that be the best thing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

What would the second-best thing be?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Is there a second best thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Is it possible that there even is a third-best thing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Say it isn't so???


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Why should I?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 7, 2007)

Do we all really want to fight about this?


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

Are you gonna take that from her?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Who? Me? :huh:


----------



## mango (May 8, 2007)

*Who do you think she was talking to?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure. What do you think?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 8, 2007)

Ok, can we all shake hands and agree to peace?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ok, can we all shake hands and agree to peace?



is that "All we are saying is give peace a chance"?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 8, 2007)

Why can't my boss just tell me a straight answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Is your boss a politician?


----------



## kathynoon (May 8, 2007)

Can't you just tell your boss what is really on your mind?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Do you think it is recommendable to do so?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 9, 2007)

Will the animals from the LA Zoo be saved from the fires near Griffith Park?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

Don't you think all precautions are being taken?


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2007)

Are there precautons missing?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

What if I found some?


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2007)

Would you take them?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Am I allowed to do so?


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2007)

What's stopping you?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Do you see that "STOP"-sign over there?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

Didn't the sign just say "Yield"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

What sign? ***Ouch***


----------



## kathynoon (May 9, 2007)

Did the sign fall on your head?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Would you be hopping around on one foot if a sign fell on your head?


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

Did the sign stop on their head?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Do you think it was an unstopable sign?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

Was it a sign of the times?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Did the Times leave us a sign?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

Could a plague of locusts, heavy flooding, and fires be considered signs?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

You mean this thunder wasn't from a storm?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 11, 2007)

Are you sure God's not just pissed off?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 11, 2007)

Why wouldn't He considering the state of the world today?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

Does he really care?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 11, 2007)

Doesn't God care about everybody?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

What makes you sure?


----------



## mango (May 12, 2007)

*Who is God?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Have you seen him? Or is it maybe a "her"?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 12, 2007)

I hear that SHE is gorgeous, which would make sense, cause didn't she make all of us ladies in her image? 



heh heh heh....


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

And why she made us gents who appreciate such beauty?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Do you think she doesn't like admiration?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 12, 2007)

Well, in her position, isn't it best if she's a bit humble?


----------



## kathynoon (May 12, 2007)

Is it hard to be humble if you are God?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Do you think she eats humble pie?


----------



## mango (May 13, 2007)

*Is it sweet and tasty?? :eat2: *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Doesn't it more often taste somewhat bitter?


----------



## mango (May 13, 2007)

*Is it more bittersweet?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Could hat depend on the eye of the beholder?


----------



## mango (May 14, 2007)

*Isn't beauty in the eye of the beer-holder?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2007)

Why is it always beer?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 14, 2007)

Have you run out of the real ale again?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2007)

Somebody got some rootbeer?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Somebody got some rootbeer?



Do people actually like that stuff?

dX


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2007)

How shall I know?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2007)

How should I know?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

You're asking me? :blink:


----------



## mango (May 16, 2007)

*Can you just answer the question?*


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

Why should he answer the question? Can't someone else answer if he's indisposed?


----------



## mango (May 16, 2007)

*Why didn't anyone tell me he was indisposed?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

Did you ask them?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 16, 2007)

Well I'm been gone so what have happend ?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

I'm not sure. Did anything important happen while fatcharlie was away?


----------



## mango (May 16, 2007)

*Where did fatcharlie go?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

To Sweden, perhaps?


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*Is he at one of those Swedish sauna parties?*


----------



## PhillyFA (May 17, 2007)

Do they serve Swedish meatballs at those parties?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

I didn't attend such a party, but I've got some meatballs in my freezer. Does that count?


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*When will you be thawing them out?*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 17, 2007)

Isn't that cruel, keeping a swede in the freezer?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

Who said it would be a Swede?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 17, 2007)

Couldn't it be a Norweigan?


----------



## mango (May 18, 2007)

*Is it a Norwegian Blue?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Could it be norwegian wood?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

What the heck is that?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Could it be a song?


----------



## PhillyFA (May 18, 2007)

Isn't it good, Norwegian wood?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Who said that?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 18, 2007)

Was it Mr. Praline? Or The Shopkeeper?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Or perhaps the CEO?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Why not blame the CIA?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a bit too obvious?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Would it be obvious if it is too obvious that is could be the CIA?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Isn't it always the CIA to blame?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Hey everyone! Can I play too?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Hi! Do you think so?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

I suppose so, as long as I can write a question, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Who I am to disagree?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Doesn't one more player make a more interesting game?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Who am I to disagree?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

So what's new everyone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Is Everyone on first, second, or third?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Isn't Everyone on shortstop?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Shouldn't someone help Shortstop?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Isn't that the job of the 2nd and 3rd basemen?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Where are they?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Isn't it That Guy and The Other One?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Which guys?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Guys? Are you drunk?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

I don't know their names, do you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Whhhhaaaa gu gu guuuuuyssss? Hick. Hick.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Drunk! Who put the booze in my Kool Aid?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Could it be that guy over there?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

*looks around to check if thre's any other guy*

Who? Me?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Grumpy McGrumble sure looks like the culprit, doesn't he?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Did the culprit look grumpy,grumble, and look Scottish?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

I think he looks a little German, doesn't he?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Could he have SOME Scottish blood to account for the Mc in his surname?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Welllll, perhaps I would agree with that one, OK?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Perhaps he has celtic ancestors?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Can he do a jig?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 18, 2007)

Does he wear a kilt too?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

Do I look like Sean Connery?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 19, 2007)

Would that be a bad thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

What if "Grumpy McGrumble" would just be a pen name?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 19, 2007)

Is Moany O'Moan his irish cousin?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 19, 2007)

Can Moany grumble?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 19, 2007)

Moany Grumble.... isn't that a new porn star?

hehehe....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 19, 2007)

R.  

How would I know?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

Why do I always get to read such hilarious things when I got something edible in my mouth?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 19, 2007)

Have you seen "It's a long....hard....night" starring Moany Grumble???


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

No. Is it good?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

I hear it's a little cheesey. Are you a porn fan TW?


----------



## mango (May 20, 2007)

*Do you think TW would openly admit to something like that?*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2007)

What sort of cheese? Wensleydale? Edam? Cheddar?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

Considering his cousin Moany Grumble made the flick, wouldn't that be expected?


----------



## kathynoon (May 20, 2007)

Can I skip the porn and just eat the cheese?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

Sure, no problem. If you have some swiss, would you share?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2007)

Any particular type?
Emmentaler?
Gruyère?
Appenzeller?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

Are those all types of Swiss cheese?


----------



## mango (May 20, 2007)

*Does Swiss cheese need to be sliced with a Swiss Army knife?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

Now wouldn't that be clever?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2007)

do the swiss army only have one knife?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

Did you know that some versions of this knife can replace an entire tool box?


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2007)

Are you going to cut to the chase?


----------



## Mishty (May 21, 2007)

Wouldn't you rather cut the cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

What kind of cheese?


----------



## Mishty (May 21, 2007)

Do you really wanna know?


----------



## QuantumXL (May 21, 2007)

What do i really want to know?


----------



## Mishty (May 21, 2007)

Do you really know what you want?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Do you know what I want?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2007)

Why don't you just tell us, will ya?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Wouldn't that assume I know what I want?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2007)

You mean you don't??


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Do you exactly know what you want?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

Are you gonna tell us what we want? What we really, really want?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Shall I?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2007)

Would ya, could ya, should ya??????


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

Is There Something I Should Know?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Your name, perhaps?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2007)

Isn't that wise advice for anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Did I call any names?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 21, 2007)

Does "singing" names count?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Wasn't it the Count of Count that counts?


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius 
Isn't that a great song?


(Wait this is NOT a music thread.) :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Is it? Or isn't it? Who can tell?


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

What makes ONE thing wrong and ANOTHER thing right?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Do I know? Is water dry?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 22, 2007)

Water is dry? When did this happen????


----------



## Mishty (May 22, 2007)

Would you still like water if it was dry?are you gonna be honest?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Honest? Is that something edible, like honey?


----------



## mango (May 22, 2007)

*Is it sticky and sweet?*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 22, 2007)

mango said:


> *Is it sticky and sweet?*



Is it on someone's body?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

Should we take it off?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Can we take it off without doing any harm?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

How will we know until we try?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Knowing it by experience, perhaps?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

Do you think I would tell?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Did I say it has to be your own experience?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

Did you say anything?


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2007)

Perhaps Timberwolf speaks psychically not physically?

If I end a statement with a question mark, does that turn it into a question?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

How shall I be able to answer all these questions?


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2007)

Why not throw a dart and decide like "pin the tail on the donkey game"?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 22, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Why not throw a dart and decide like "pin the tail on the donkey game"?



Isn't that animal cruelty?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 22, 2007)

OK... who's beating up the animals?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

There's someone beating up the animals?


----------



## moore2me (May 23, 2007)

2 Questions:
- First, Nowadays, don't they have velcro "pin the tail on the donkey" games?

- Second, didn't I see the jockey's whipping the ponies in the Preakness and don't some people enjoy being whipped?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 23, 2007)

Whipped, No! Whipped Cream - Maybe?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Not yet... OK?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 23, 2007)

Why are the incompetent secretaries paid more then me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Could it be that the more imcompetence you have, the higher your pay?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Sounds logical, doesn't it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

What did you say?


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2007)

Surely I can't be the only one who doesn't agree with the notion of higher incompetence, higher pay am I?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Er... Did I say something?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Are we in favor of paying the incompetent employees much more money than before?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Did I say that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Did you say what?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Don't you know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Don't you remember that I have a short-term memory?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

You, too? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Are we in trouble?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

How can we tell?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Can you tell time?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Where's my watch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Didn't you see that big white rabbit take it?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

What big white rabbit?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Can you see that big rabbit hole over there by the tree?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Which tree ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Can see that big mango tree over there?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Can I see it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Are you a parrot? (Hehehehehe)


----------



## moore2me (May 23, 2007)

Back to the incompetents - shouldn't we not only give them more pay, but also promote them to a management or supervisory position? 

And, based on this prinicple, can I nominate someone to be master of the universe?


----------



## kathynoon (May 23, 2007)

Isn't the process (1) frantic search for the guilty, (2) punishment of the innocent, (3) promotion of the uninvoled?


----------



## mango (May 24, 2007)

*Is that fair?*


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

How about celebrity gossip overshadowing anything else going in the world that may possibly be prioritized as something more important to us all?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

Er... What do you mean?


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

why did I just forget already?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

Running short on memory, huh?


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2007)

Is someone overdrawn again at the memory bank?

 

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

What exactly do you hate to happen?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 24, 2007)

Would you believe i can't remember??


----------



## PhillyFA (May 24, 2007)

Remember what?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2007)

Is there anything important to remember?


----------



## mango (May 25, 2007)

*How could you forget?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, how? Do you know how to forget?


----------



## kathynoon (May 25, 2007)

Is it possible to forget how to forget things?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 25, 2007)

Is it possible I never knew in the first place?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2007)

Are you sure that I am the one to ask?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 25, 2007)

Why, are you having trouble too?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

Take a look at my location...

What do you think?


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2007)

How the weather in Hell today?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

Would you believe it's snowing?


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2007)

Why would I not believe someone in Hell or someone who is in Freakout?

Many of my kin are in Freakout, have you seen them?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

Do you know how big this city is? :blink:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

Is it bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 26, 2007)

Depends, what are the dimensions of this breadbox? Is it yours?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

Yes, and I love bread, so can you guess that my breadbox is pretty good size?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 26, 2007)

Was it the largest one they had in stock when you bought it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

Can you believe I had it custom made?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 26, 2007)

Was it a friend of yours who made it, then?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

It was made by the magic bread man...heard of him?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 26, 2007)

YES! Whats he up to these days?


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2007)

One can only hope that the "magic bread man" is busy making good things such as sourdough bread, marble rye, yeast rolls, stone ground cornbread, wheat bread, ........I better stop before I have a snack attack. :eat2: 

For my question - does the magic bread man look like the Pillsbury doughboy or Uncle Ben?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

Well, IMHO, he's a cross between the two...except very Italian.... does that suffice?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 27, 2007)

Well, it might do. Do you think that enough to recognise him in the street?


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2007)

Well if he roaming around loose, shouldn't we organize a search party to capture him and force him back to his assigned very important breadwork?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

Why, do you think, is he called "magic"?


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2007)

Is it because he is a tricky beast? or because he makes bread magically like spinning straw into gold? :huh:


----------



## diggers1917 (May 27, 2007)

Wan't it because he felt the name 'Bert' didn't suit him?


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2007)

Who called him Bert? If he doesn't like it, can't we rename him?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

Didn't he already rename himself?


----------



## kathynoon (May 27, 2007)

Do you think someone will tell us his new name?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 27, 2007)

Who says the magic breadman HAS a name?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 27, 2007)

Is it because he is the baker, along with the butcher and the candlestick maker?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 27, 2007)

Well..... this guy is all about fat chicks.... does that surprise you?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

Well, should It surprise me?


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2007)

Yes, be surprised, very surprised - for aren't You Timberwolf the magic bread man in disguise as Timberwolf???


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

Who told you?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 28, 2007)

Oh dear, was it me?


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2007)

Several people told on you - but don't be alarmed we are planning an intervention, aren't we guys?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

Shall I go and hide somewhere?


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2007)

Try. But, be forewarned others have tried and failed. We may have to tickle you into surrender.


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2007)

I forgot the question. I got too carried away thinking about the tickling.
Don't we charge extra for that?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

I don't know. Do you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 28, 2007)

The REAL magic breadman brought by goodies... anyone care to have a taste?


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2007)

Can I take the 5th?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

You mean #5?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 28, 2007)

Number 5 is the raisin bread, is that what you wanted?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

Number 5 is alive?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 28, 2007)

Are you saying the raisin bread has come to life?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 28, 2007)

Oh NO! Not the attack of the giant Raisin-and-Currant-Muffin-Monster?


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2007)

It would be really bad wouldn't it if he teamed up with the giant gingergread man from Shrek? Somebody put in a call to Betty Crocker or Paula Dean.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 28, 2007)

Add in the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man from Ghostbusters and wouldn't that be a disaster??


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

Could it be that we are in dire need of someone _*really*_ hungry?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 28, 2007)

Could it be that WE are really hungry?


----------



## kathynoon (May 28, 2007)

Was someone making us dinner?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 28, 2007)

We were discussing the magic breadman.... do you have a special order Kathy??


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

Does he take special orders?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 29, 2007)

What does it say in the menu?


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2007)

How about the sourdough bread bowl (like from Quizno's) with a nice soup inside? :eat1:


----------



## mango (May 29, 2007)

*Can you eat the whole bread bowl?*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

How big is it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2007)

Is it really as big as a house?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

Er... Yikes?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2007)

What to you mean Yikes?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

Er.. like: Eek?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 29, 2007)

What, as in 'I am registering Surpise and Alarm'?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

Er, yes... er, why?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 30, 2007)

Don't you feel the clarification was needed?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2007)

Are you as sure of that as you think?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 30, 2007)

Are you questioning my resolve?


----------



## mango (May 30, 2007)

*Does it need to be questioned?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2007)

Can you think up a better reason to ask this question?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 30, 2007)

What exactly _are you implying?_


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 30, 2007)

Uh oh.... are we gonna have a fight????

*grabbing popcorn*


----------



## Regular Bill (May 30, 2007)

Who's fighting??


----------



## diggers1917 (May 30, 2007)

A fight? Where is my sword?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2007)

Do you mean that one sticking in your back?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 30, 2007)

Who put it there?


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2007)

Where's my dagger?

Macbeth


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2007)

Could it be the one sticking in that loaf of cheese over there?


----------



## mango (May 30, 2007)

*Who stabbed the cheese?? 


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

Well, does anyone know who Stabby McCheese really is?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

Stabby McCheese? Could it be that he is in league with that other Scottish fiend, the Phantom Trombonist of the Glen, of the clan Red McHairy McLegs?






(Anyone who doesn't know of 'The Goon Show' will have even less idea of what I'm talking about than usual).


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2007)

What are you guys talking about? I must have missed this very important part of my upbringing, huh?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

The question really is; Who cut the cheese?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 31, 2007)

Eck.... does anyone find that as gross as I do?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

Whats gross about it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

Isn't it just another way of expressing relief?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

And _are_ you relieved?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

Would you accept a "no"?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

What would happen if I didn't?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

Why would anything happen?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

Who set me on fire?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

If you are indeed on fire, who do you want to put you out?


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2007)

Wouldn't someone living in (or in nearby proximity) to Hell just spontaneously combust & wouldn't necessary have to be set on fire by anyone in particular?
And, would that person be able to be put out?




(Boy - those sentences wore me out, I think I'm getting warm.) 

View attachment devil.JPG


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

Why would he have any especially preference as to WHO puts him out?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 31, 2007)

Are the hills really alive with the sound of music?


----------



## kathynoon (May 31, 2007)

Are they hills or mountains?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Could they be volcanos?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 1, 2007)

What is that ominous rumbling sound...?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2007)

Why do ominous rumbling sounds mean anything?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 1, 2007)

Did you forget to have breakfast again?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 1, 2007)

Which one of the following in redneck-ville do omnious rumbling sounds mean? 

a.) Billy Bob's still is about to blow
b.) The 12:30 train is early, get the cow off the track quick
c.) Mom finally figured how to start the 4-wheeler
d.) Somebody woke up Killer who was napping under the porch
e.) Rasslin' has started at the family reunion - somebody hide the kitchen knives.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

What about f.) ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

Can you believe i read that last post as "What the f???" ???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2007)

Now, how come you did you do that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

Cause I have an evil and dirty mind???


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 1, 2007)

Can your mind keep it PG?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 1, 2007)

What do we do if she can't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

What can we do?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 1, 2007)

Could it be Violet's mind is not evil or dirty, but just phonetically challenged?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

ummmm, no, I'm pretty sure it's just evil and dirty..... 

cool?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmm,do you think that that is because she is so good at it?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2007)

Bragging or fact?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

Do you think I'm the one to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

I am not sure, but do you think that you are?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 2, 2007)

Let me ask this.... is evil and dirty, all that bad?


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 2, 2007)

Of course not , but then you wouldnt wanna be good all the time would you ?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

And who's to say that one person's good isn't another persons bad?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

Is Bad as Bad as you think and do you think that Dirty is BAD?


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 2, 2007)

Depends on what kind of dirty we're talkin bout don't it ?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 2, 2007)

Would I be right in assuming we don't mean the dusty sort of dirty?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

If it were indeed as dusty as dirty should be, would it be dusty/dirty enough?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

And what does Dusty think?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 2, 2007)

Has anyone asked him? Does anyone know where he is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

Do I look like I know?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2007)

Did anyone else see Dusty go behind the woodshed with Pigpen? 

(I'm pretty sure they're up to something dirty.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

Do you think that going there was a wise thing to do?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2007)

Were they consenting adults?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

Geeze, do you think that they are having more fun that we are today?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 3, 2007)

Do bees be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Bo bees beehive or behave?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 3, 2007)

Are they alert or a lert?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Are they alert or a lert?



While they're doing their waggle dance?


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

Standing on their heads with their stingers in the air ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 3, 2007)

What are we talkin' about??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Er... see that questionmark above my head?


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

We're talking about bee's arent we ?


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

what question mark ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 3, 2007)

We are??????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Are we ?


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

I think so... maybe ?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone else been stung by the bees?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Are you sure these are bees?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you think that it might be the BEES KNEES?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 4, 2007)

Could they may be closer to the Wasp's Toes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 4, 2007)

Do wasps HAVE toes??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

You you know which way the wind blows?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you sure these are bees?



Have you looked up the meaning of the word formication?

And No, I did not spell it wrong.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

*Formication*: The illusion or hallucination that ants or other insects are creeping on or under the skin. *Formication *is a feature of some psychotic states as well as drug and alcohol abuse. From the Latin formicatio, from formicare meaning to creep like an ant. Not to be confused with _*Fornication*_.
*Is this what you meant?




*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 5, 2007)

eweeeee.... imagining things under your skin! Is anyone else besides me, creeped out??


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 5, 2007)

You mean my skin _shouldn't_ be pulsating with the multitude of creatures living beneath it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Are you sure you're still alive?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

Should we get the Raid?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 5, 2007)

Why are we using a pile of disks to squash the critters? Wouldn't a thermonuclear device be more effective?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2007)

Probably, but then such a device may be a bit uncomfortable on one's skin - no?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

How do you get rid of them then?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2007)

If one is bothered by formications then I suggest the following may be helpful, perhaps?

- see a neurologist, may be a brain disorder
- may be the DTs, seek AA help
- may be drug induced, seek a trained er doc or drug counselor,
- may be aliens inhabiting your body, (AKA- Invasion of the Body Snatchers), in this case, there is no hope for you - sit back & enjoy the ride.


(Don't ask me how I know. Anyway - I have to get back to the mother ship.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you hear little voices in your head too?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 6, 2007)

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

What shall we do?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 6, 2007)

Talk to them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Talk to whom?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 6, 2007)

Did you hear that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

What is it I should have heard?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> What is it I should have heard?



Was it the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 6, 2007)

Is that even possible??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Is there really anything that is actually impossible?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you think everything is IMpossible?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Was it the sound of one hand clapping?



I don't know how to do this, but could I give it two snaps?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 7, 2007)

Isn't the sound of half a clap 'cl'?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2007)

Is that sort of like, does a tree falling make a sound if no one is there???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you think the tree cares if there is someone?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2007)

How many trees does it take to make a forrest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

Forrest? Forrest Gump?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you think Forrest cares if a tree falls in the forest?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 7, 2007)

You know that wretched quote from Forest Gump: 'Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get'?
Had these people ever tried, y'know, LOOKING INSIDE the box?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

Why do we post so many questions?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2007)

I thought we were playing table tennis, no?

Isn't it your serve?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

Would you like some Soft Serve ice cream?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2007)

Soft serve ice cream - chocolate - Ghost Dog, Way of the Samurai.

Forest Whitaker is intense, no?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

Are you sure he is?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

Huh??????


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2007)

Violet,

In the movie, *Ghost Dog*, Forest Whitaker is always getting chocolate ice cream cones from his buddy who runs a ice cream truck.

Forest Whitaker won the current Academy Award for his brilliant performance of Ugandan dictator Idi Amin in *The Last King of Scotland*.

Whitaker's performance will make cold chills run thru your blood, no? He is that intense.


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

Who else makes your your skin tingle?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

Aha!!!!

Haven't seen either one, BUT, Forest Whitaker is fantastic in anything he's been in.... an outstanding actor, that unfortunately doesn't get enough credit. I'm SO glad he got the Academy Award for anything.... he's really wonderful!




Q. Who remembers the "war" movie that Forest Whitaker was in...that he didn't "star" in????






moore2me said:


> Violet,
> 
> In the movie, *Ghost Dog*, Forest Whitaker is always getting chocolate ice cream cones from his buddy who runs a ice cream truck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimi (Jun 8, 2007)

Wasn't he in "Good Morning, Vietnam"?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

I am not sure, are you?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm sure, Have you checked his resume?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2007)

*Good Morning Vietnam* You are correct, yes?

*The Crying Game*?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2007)

How many movies has he starred in?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> How many movies has he starred in?



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001845/

IMDB lists at least 72 productions, both film movies and TV movies, no? :bow:


----------



## Esme (Jun 9, 2007)

Can I ask a question?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2007)

Of course. What would you like to ask?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2007)

Esme said:


> Can I ask a question?



Esme, Of course, You *may* ask a question, but can you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 9, 2007)

Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding!!!! Do you want a kewpie doll?





Mimi said:


> Wasn't he in "Good Morning, Vietnam"?





moore2me said:


> *Good Morning Vietnam* You are correct, yes?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding!!!! Do you want a kewpie doll?



*

MOMMIE!!!!!
I WANT A KEWPIE DOLL TOO!!!!

SNIFF, SNIFF, SNIFF​*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2007)

What kind of question should we ask?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2007)

moore2me said:


> *
> 
> MOMMIE!!!!!
> I WANT A KEWPIE DOLL TOO!!!!
> ...



I have said this before, I hate it when I have to quote myself. But I forgot the rules of the question game. Therefore, I forfeit any claim I have to said kewpie doll, no?

*SNIFF, SNIFF, SNIFF*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

In the interest of fairness..... how about.... kewpie dolls all around???????


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 10, 2007)

Can we have drinks all around to go with the dolls?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> In the interest of fairness..... how about.... kewpie dolls all around???????



I don't want no damned kewpie doll!!

Can I have a big, fuzzy Monkey instead?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

NO!! You have to win 3 times to get the fuzzy Monkey!! 

Don't you see it's on a different level??????







sweetnnekked said:


> I don't want no damned kewpie doll!!
> 
> Can I have a big, fuzzy Monkey instead?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

Anybody want a drink?? 

(Kathy's buying!  )





kathynoon said:


> Can we have drinks all around to go with the dolls?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2007)

What kind of drink to you want?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

May I have some iced tea?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2007)

My new friend, Kewpie doll & I, want a Koolaid suicide, okay?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 10, 2007)

Any Single Malt around here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Someone want a rootbeer flush?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2007)

Would you people stop talking about drinks and get me my damned fuzzy monkey?

Level, shmevel, get it?


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

Would someone be kind enuf to tell me what Koolaid is?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 11, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Would someone be kind enuf to tell me what Koolaid is?



It's a kid's highly sweetened beverage that you disolve LSD in so you can have a "sweet" out of body experience, man!

Right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Would you people stop talking about drinks and get me my damned fuzzy monkey?
> 
> Level, shmevel, get it?



Here's your FUZZY MONKEY


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

What flavor of KOOL AID do you like?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)

May I have some cherry-flavoured?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 11, 2007)

Any mother or kid knows that a suicide flavored Koolaid has all the flavors that you have in the house mixed in togeter. Kids love the stuff, no?

Adults, probably think it is culinary suicide by sugar intake, yes?

And we would never think of putting LSD in it. Maybe silly grown ups would do something stupid like that but death by sugar is really adequate thank you very much - silly rabbbit!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 11, 2007)

Never drunk the stuff - Does it come in a sugar-free variety?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, it also comes on sugar free.

So you think that there will ever be Chocolate Flavored Kool Aid?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 11, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Yes, it also comes on sugar free.
> 
> So you think that there will ever be Chocolate Flavored Kool Aid?




That would just be gross! Wouldn't it?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 12, 2007)

Gross would probably appeal to the majority of kids in America, no?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

Hiow many other gross things do kids like these days?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2007)

What's your definition of gross?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

The defination of GROSS is anything droopy, saggy, dirty, bad tasting or bad smelling don't you think? _*(Watch it....)*_ LOL


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 12, 2007)

Gross is a very little word with a very big meaning dont you think?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 12, 2007)

Isn't the definition of gross = 144?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Could we stop the grossness, please?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll give you some examples of "gross" kids culinary tastes, or at least really weird don't you know?

1. Eating Ramen Noodles out of the package dry-without water,
2. Eating sour pickles, mashed potatoes, & butter - nothing else at dinner, then the same child ....
3. Going to MacDonalds & ordering a hamburger with nothing on it but Mayo,
4. Spending their allowance buying candy "Slime" , "Snot", "Worms", "Spiders" and "Rats",
5. And finally when you go thru you house and find the child has left 6 cans of half drunk soda scattered about the premises - all of different flavors, all from the same day.

(Author's note: This was not my child.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like a spoiled child to me....
It seems to me that if a child did these things, a parent or parents let that child run amuck, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Do I have to think?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you want to be just another number?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you believe thinking would make any difference to that?


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2007)

*What does make a difference these days?*


----------



## Mishty (Jun 14, 2007)

Is there really a difference between those days and these days?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

Are these the DAYS OF OUR LIVES?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 14, 2007)

Are we living our lives ONE DAY AT A TIME?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

How many DAYS will it take to finally find out the answer too this age old question?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2007)

Probably when we get so old that we either forget the question or realize that one hundred years from now, it really doesn't matter.

Sort of like Uncle Junior on the Sopranos, now what were we talking about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

We were talking about something?


----------



## mango (Jun 14, 2007)

*Huh?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Could you tell that that is exactly how I feel?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

Why are our feelings so important?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, who, or better, what would we be without feelings?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

If we don't have feelings, would we be anything else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Can we be emphatic without feelings?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know if we can be emphatic without feelings, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Doesn't being emphatic mean to feel with someone else?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

Wouldn't it all be a relevant idea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Do you think I'm a man of ideas?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

Do you think that you have some good ideas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Do you think a bundle of nerves could come out with some good ideas?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

It all depends on what you're nervous about, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Have you seen my towel?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2007)

What is wrong with your towel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2007)

You mean, except that I can't find it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2007)

If you can't find your towel, what do you use to dry yourself off with?


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2007)

*How do you know he's still wet?*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2007)

You're quite right, Mango - there are many uses for a towel other than drying oneself off, no?

I use a towel to (and you know how I love lists):
- capture an escaped parakeet by throwing it over him,
- soak up a really big Koolaid spill on my carpet,
- take to the gym to place on the aluminum bleachers before I sit on them,
- put on a hot, leather car seat in the summer, and
- when I am making pickles, put hot canning jars on after I take them out of the boiling water bath.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

Towels are indeed used for many things aren't they?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, but will you still use it for drying yourself after all this action?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

It all depends on the actions that you participate in, don't you think?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 17, 2007)

What actions _do_ you plan on participating in? Do any of them require a towel?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 17, 2007)

I forgot that popping semi-nude, hapless victims in the pool or gym locker room is also a fun sport with wet towels, isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Am I supposed to comment this?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 17, 2007)

What would that be the reason to not comment? Did you get hit with a towel?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 18, 2007)

Could enlist volunteers for a towel popping brigade? 

1. Women giving pops (to men)-
2. Men giving pops (to women) -
3. Men receiving pops (from women)-
4. Women receiving pops (from men)-
5. No preference - 

I realize in this wide world, there are more categories than this. But, for brevity, and to avoid censorship these categories have not been included.
Moore.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

Frankly, don't you think that hitting with towels is silly and immature? LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2007)

What's so wrong about a little immaturity from time to time?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

I think that there is a time and a place for everything, don't you?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 19, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I think that there is a time and a place for everything, don't you?



Eloquently put by wise people & artists, no?

Including:

- Grandi Floras - we need more wise women on lists like this
- Old Jewish men who wrote the Bible & King James in Ecclesiastes
- Bob Seger
- the Byrds in *Turn, Turn, Turn*

:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

In reality, are they as wise as owls?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2007)

How wise do you think owls are when they've determined that it only takes three licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

How wise to you have too be to get to the middle of a Tootsie Roll Pop?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2007)

Wiser than thinking it'll only take three licks, don'cha think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

You don't have to be as wise as Albert Einstein to figure that one out, do you?​


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 19, 2007)

Is anyone as wise as Albert Einstein?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Is anyone as wise as Albert Einstein?




Albert Einstein was intelligent. 
Benjamin Franklin was wise. Wasn't he?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 20, 2007)

How about wisenheimers.... we have any of those?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 20, 2007)

What is a wisenheimer???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

*Dr Wolfgang Wisenheimer*
(Doc at Sunnydale Farm)​

I was certified sane by Dr. Wolfgang Wisenheimer himself! 
Do you think he might be wrong?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 20, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Dr Wolfgang Wisenheimer*
> (Doc at Sunnydale Farm)​
> 
> I was certified sane by Dr. Wolfgang Wisenheimer himself!
> Do you think he might be wrong?



Grandiflora,

I must know, where do you get your clip art & images from????????

Moore:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Do you know that this is driving me insane?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 20, 2007)

Are you not already insane???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

How did you know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

*I get my pics here and there from surfing, I usually go with Google and type in what I am looking for.*



moore2me said:


> Grandiflora,
> 
> I must know, where do you get your clip art & images from????????
> 
> Moore:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hannibal Lector is Insane*

I don't think that you are insane my dear, I think that maybe you might just think that you are and don't know that you aren't. 
Don't you think?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Did you know there are several levels of insanity?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

I always thought that there were only two levels of insanity, the one you use when you are at work and the one that you use when you are at play

Are you trying to tell me that there are more?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Do you think I might possibly be an insanity expert?


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2007)

*What exactly is an insanity expert?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

... Insane?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 21, 2007)

mango said:


> *What exactly is an insanity expert?*





Timberwolf said:


> ... Insane?



I can think of some people who are in my opinion are insanity experts, is that good enough? These GUYS are-were experts, not by education, but by old- fashioned work, practice & goulish creativeness.

Note: Not all are alive - thank God!

- Charlie Manson
- Caligula
- Hilter
- Wayne Lucas
- Ted Bundy 
- Idi Amine
- Pol Pot 
- Sadam Hussane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2007)

*Do you hear voices?*​


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2007)

*Should I listen to them?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

What do they say?


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 21, 2007)

Are the voices talking in nothing but questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Hearing voices in your head is so common that it is normal, psychologists believe. 
*Are you Normal?​*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2007)

Seeing the Wookie reminded me, I have received my order of the new *Star Wars Stamps* from the USPS. They are neato! They cover all the episodes. You can get them from the link below. Can you say Princess Leia?

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategoriesDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10152


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

... Princess Leia?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 22, 2007)

*breathing*

Luke, I am your father.....

Aren't I??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Er... excuse me, but don't you think you look more like her mother?


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2007)

*HER mother???

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah... Didn't you know Luke and Leia were twins?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Leia and Luke sure didn't look like twins to me.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

..they are 'Cosmic Twins', ever met someone you have cosmically connected with?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 22, 2007)

No, is it important? Am I missing a party?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

When you Party, do you Party Hardy?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *pic of Leia*
> 
> *pic of Luke*​
> Leia and Luke sure didn't look like twins to me.


They weren't identical twins... This explains why, doesn't it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Fred and George Weasley were identical twins weren't they?​


----------



## cammy (Jun 22, 2007)

They still are, aren't they?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

Are The Minnesota Twins a good Baseball Team?​


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> They weren't identical twins... This explains why, doesn't it?



Instead of Luke & Leia being identical twins, perhaps they were fraternal twins?

Since we can clone animals, if identical twin, cloned racehorses - say Smarty Jones A & Smarty Jones B, raced, who would win?

(Don't know about baseball - but, the boys look cute in the uniforms!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

What do you think about school uniforms?​


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 23, 2007)

I am a firm supporter of School uniforms for many reasons. I wore school uniforms thru' out my schooling.

Are school uniforms not a usual thing in the US?

CeCe xx


----------



## cammy (Jun 23, 2007)

School uniforms are becoming more and more the norm in an effort to squash our society's expression of individuality - however, _some_ clothing restrictions are likely prudent.

Wasn't our country founded on freedom?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

It would be cheaper and I think that the kids would pay more attention to their studies than what they wore to school if we brought back School Uniforms, don't you?​


----------



## cammy (Jun 23, 2007)

Actually parents whose chldren wear school uniforms say that the kids change out of school uniforms the moment they get home, still need fashionable clothes for after school and weekends and it produces way more laundry. 

Do you think they'll all grow up and work for UPS or FedEx?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you think FedEx and UPS will merge...and become Fed Up Sex?


----------



## cammy (Jun 23, 2007)

There's a 3 foot long snake under my pool cage - how to get it out before the cats tangle with it?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2007)

cammy said:


> There's a 3 foot long snake under my pool cage - how to get it out before the cats tangle with it?



Cammy,

I would leave it alone for now. Contrary to popular belief, most US snakes are not poisonous. Snakes are our friends. They eat mice & rats - which cause more disease & problems than snakes ever did. A 3 ft snake will not bother your cats most likely. 

If you must, throw a few mothballs under the area where the snake is and he will probably go somewhere else. For my money, I look at snakes as free natural pesticide men.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2007)

Again, I will give myself 10 lashes for not answering with a question, okay?

(Actually, I enjoy that. :blush: )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

Someone needs a nap, don'tcha think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you think that would help someone waking up in the middle of the night?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Someone needs a nap, don'tcha think?





Timberwolf said:


> Do you think that would help someone waking up in the middle of the night?



Trouble sleeping my little turtledoves? Me too... as I age, the sleep fairy only permits me to sleep about 4 hours a night. Part of the problem is my hubby works shiftwork & often comes in at 1AM, lets the dogs in, & a male free-for-all generally breaks out.

I went to my GP doc & he said daytime napping (although I love naps) may make night sleeping harder. He also gave me a prescription for Ambien (now generic) that seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2007)

Some people just can't resist a Day Time Nap... I think that it just sneaks up on them, don't you?​


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2007)

cammy said:


> There's a 3 foot long snake under my pool cage - how to get it out before the cats tangle with it?





Grandi Floras said:


> http://www.caption-
> [FONT="Times New Roman"][SIZE="4"]Some people just can't resist a Day Time Nap... I think that it just sneaks up on them, don't you?[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]SNEAKY SNAKE
> ...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 25, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Trouble sleeping my little turtledoves? Me too... as I age, the sleep fairy only permits me to sleep about 4 hours a night. Part of the problem is my hubby works shiftwork & often comes in at 1AM, lets the dogs in, & a male free-for-all generally breaks out.
> 
> I went to my GP doc & he said daytime napping (although I love naps) may make night sleeping harder. He also gave me a prescription for Ambien (now generic) that seems to be working pretty well.



Actually, I too, had sleeping difficulties at night. I cut out my mid-day naps (well, most of them anyway) and slept much better at bedtime.
It's okay to talk about matters such as these on this thread, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you think we should open a new thread for talkng about this?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2007)

This is a question replied with a question thread.

I too think that another subject should be in a completely different thread, don't you all?​


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2007)

Grandi Floras;
[FONT="Times New Roman" said:


> This is a question replied with a question thread.
> 
> I too think that another subject should be in a completely different thread, don't you all?[/FONT][/CENTER]



Perhaps Health Forum would be appropriate? :bow: 

My problem is I'm like Cliff Clavin on *Cheers*. I tend to have a wealth of useless information about trivial subjects and tend to "chase rabbits" when should be focusing on the subject matter at hand. I also have a really short attention span - ergo my forgetting that this is the question game at times. So sorry. :bow:


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2007)

*Is that the place you can go where everyone knows your name?

*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 25, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> This is a question replied with a question thread.
> 
> I too think that another subject should be in a completely different thread, don't you all?​



I wasn't "really" asking for your opinion, I was just trying to fit a question in! LOL. Like someone we all know and love whos' name won't be mentioned (m2m) always forgets to do!!
Ya' know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you say something?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't you think that if you can't say anything Nice, you should say anything at all?

LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Am I supposed to be silent, yet?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2007)

What does being silent have to do with the Price of Rice in China?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> What does being silent have to do with the Price of Rice in China?​



Do you think the price of rice in China is cheaper than the price of rice here in the U.S.A.?
And for that matter, what about the price in Japan?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2007)

​

Never mind RICE, do you think that GAS Prices will ever go down again?

*SHEESH*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Good question...
But what you would say if you had to pay our gas prices? 

View attachment Gas Prices.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2007)

It should be time for the gas companies too *PAY* the Piper, don't you think?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2007)

Would that be "The Piper at the Gates of Dawn?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2007)

A New Day is Dawning.
By; *Thomas Kincaid*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Isn't he called "the painter of light"?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2007)

You are right when you say that Thomas Kincaid was *The Painter of Light* aren't you?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, isn't anyone else going to ask a question today?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2007)

I ran out of questions, you know?


----------



## moore2me (Jun 30, 2007)

Grandi Floras;483629H[FONT="Times New Roman" said:


> ey, isn't anyone else going to ask a question today?[/FONT][/CENTER]



Question - If you are over 50, have you have your colonoscopy? I have had mine. Hubby had his & they found pre-cancerous polyps & snipped them out. No muss, no fuss. Pre-opp is tedious, no fun - but better than letting the little pre-cancerous polyps do their evil deeds.....

Don't be a weiner. . . .Have the test.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you know this man?

*KILLER!!!​*
*COLON CANCER​*

*​RIP​*
*JOEL SIEGEL - 63​*


----------



## cammy (Jun 30, 2007)

....why?

(filler words cause my post is too short)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 1, 2007)

cammy said:


> ....why?








http://apnews.myway.com/article/20070630/D8Q2UVKG0.html

NEW YORK (AP) - Joel Siegel, a longtime movie critic for "Good Morning America" who was famous for his weekly, often humorous reviews, died Friday, ABC officials said. He was 63. 
Siegel, who got his start at the network by working for New York affiliate WABC-TV, had battled colon cancer, the station said. 
"Joel was an important part of ABC News and we will miss him," ABC News President David Westin said in a statement. "He was a brilliant reviewer and a great reporter. But much more, he was our dear friend and colleague. Our thoughts and prayers are with Joel's family." 
Siegel was known for his sense of humor, movie acumen and sharp judgment. He never let an actor off the hook if the performance was lackluster.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

Why is it that people sometimes ask you *why *when you tell them something?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2007)

Perhaps because they don't understand?


----------



## cammy (Jul 1, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Why is it that people sometimes ask you *why *when you tell them something?​



My "Why" was a shorter way of asking, "Who was he?" 

I thought the 63 meant he died in 1963. Was Joel Seigel more famous than JFK who died in 1963?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 2, 2007)

cammy said:


> My "Why" was a shorter way of asking, "Who was he?"
> 
> I thought the 63 meant he died in 1963. Was Joel Seigel more famous than JFK who died in 1963?



Sorry, I will try clear it up for the puppies among you guys, no? The old-timers can go back to your naps or find something else to read. This may be a joke - I will answer the question seriously like it was not. 

Joel Siegel was not more famous than JFK. I don't think he would have wanted to be anyway. He was not that kind of a man. Joel Siegel was a famous movie, TV & theater critic who was a regular on TV and wrote columns in newspapers. He was very good at what he did and many of us and especially people in the entertainment community would listen & learn from what he said about movies. He also commented on star's performances and was not afraid to tell the truth. Joel Siegel has been a reviewer ever since I can remember.

Joel Siegel died an untimely death last week from colon cancer. He was 63. He should have lived longer than that. Although I do not know the facts of his case at this time - I am using this platform to urge all 'yall that are over 50 to get a screening colonoscopy. It doesn't hurt. You are in "the twilight zone" while they run the test. The hardest part is the prep the day before & that you can do - just drink a little of this & that.

Now to that Kennedy thing. Kennedy was killed in 1963 & has nothing to do with my eulogy for Mr. Siegel. However, you do get 10 brownie points for knowing your dates!!!!! I would give you an B+ in American history and a C in current affairs/civics.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2007)

What happened to just replying with questions here????


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> What happened to just replying with questions here????



Does she really ever ask questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> What happened to just replying with questions here????


Didn't I say it would end up in a mess?


----------



## cammy (Jul 2, 2007)

moore2me said:


> This may be a joke - I will answer the question seriously like it was not.



Is answering rhetorical questions currently in fashion?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2007)

Aren't they always?


----------



## cammy (Jul 2, 2007)

Is the Pope....Jewish?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2007)

And for that matter, does he shit in the Vatican?

And, does anyone hear it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Do you think this could be of major interest?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Does she really ever ask questions?





Timberwolf said:


> Didn't I say it would end up in a mess?



Does the Pope bless himself when he sneezes?

(And, I get the message & have sentenced myself to write "I will be good", 500 times using my old manual typewriter.) :bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2007)

I think that you guys are silly, don't you?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 3, 2007)

Isn't that the point?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Did I miss something?


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know, but you'll figure it out, won't you?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I think that you guys are silly, don't you?



I have been called a lot worse things in my life than silly.

Question: Is anyone as excited as I am about *300 Spartans* being released on DVD in a few weeks? :shocked:


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 4, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Question: Is anyone as excited as I am about *300 Spartans* being released on DVD in a few weeks? :shocked:



Do you think anyone is?


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 4, 2007)

Is there a doctor in the house or was that just a fairy in the garden?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 4, 2007)

Ava said:


> Is there a doctor in the house or was that just a fairy in the garden?



If by fairy, you mean light & airy?

Nope - just an old (emphasis on old) fashioned girl who really digs the graphic (and in 300 they really are graphic!) arts. 

I am in awe of the capabilities of good computer graphics merging with live actors. And I have loved comics all my life.

And the eye candy doesn't hurt either. :kiss2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2007)

I have never understood why anyone would like Eye Candy, have you? LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2007)

*snickers*?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 4, 2007)

Can a Snickers FIT on a contact lense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe if you press hard enough...
But, honestly, do you think you'll be able to see anything through said lens afterwards?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a friend whose Halloween costume consists of a pair of black contact lenses and a really good pair of prostetic teeth with canine fangs. When he puts them on he is one scary dude. He has worn this for years now and the only alterations he makes are to shave his head, or wear a black robe, wear pale face makeup, etc.

And yes, he is a wee bit strange - but so are a lot of the others in the coven. 

Dear Ann Landers: This isn't weird behavior is it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 5, 2007)

Anything that involves black eyeballs would be considered strange behavior, wouldn't it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2007)

_Hoppin' John_ is made with *BLACK EYED *PEAS isn't it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> _Hoppin' John_ is made with *BLACK EYED *PEAS isn't it?



*Hoppin' John*

There are countless variations of this recipe (I even found a recipe for Hip Hoppin' John), but the basics remain the same-- black-eyed peas, some sort of smoked pig product, onion and water. Everything else that might be included seems to be a matter of either taste, region or whatever one might think is lucky. Throw in a diced rabbit's foot or a horseshoe-- I doubt anyone would notice. Here's a good version:

Serves: 6 to 8

*Ingredients:*
1 pound dried black-eyed peas
1/4 pound thick slab bacon, diced into 1/4 inch cubes
1 onion, finely diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
1 stalk of celery, finely diced
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 cups water
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
about 10 shakes from a Tabasco Sauce bottle
roughly the same amount of shakes from a bottle of rice wine vinegar
salt and pepper to taste

*Preparation:*
1. In a large Dutch Oven, fry up bacon until browned.
2. Turn heat down to a lowish flame. Add celery, onion, garlic and red pepper flakes.
Cook until translucent (about two minutes).
3. Add beans and cover with water.
4. Add bay leaf, thyme and salt.
5. Bring to a simmer, reduce heat to low, cover and cook for about one hour or until al dente-- longer if you want them mushy as some people might insist upon.
6. When done. Add tabasco, vinegar and pepper. Adjust salt, if necessary.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 5, 2007)

Shouldn't this be on the Foodee board?




Grandi Floras said:


> *Hoppin' John*
> 
> There are countless variations of this recipe (I even found a recipe for Hip Hoppin' John), but the basics remain the same-- black-eyed peas, some sort of smoked pig product, onion and water. Everything else that might be included seems to be a matter of either taste, region or whatever one might think is lucky. Throw in a diced rabbit's foot or a horseshoe-- I doubt anyone would notice. Here's a good version:
> 
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2007)

Since you guys are swappin' recipies, would you like some of mine?

I have a nice one for Christmas 'possum
Cooter Pie
Mock Cooter Soup
Cold Collard Sandwich
Okra Omelet
Deviled Fish Eggs
Hog Lights Stew

Just let me know? :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2007)

I only put that recipe here because I didn't know if any of you knew what Hoppin John was. 

Let's keep the recipes on the Foodee board *Mmmmm-K?*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 6, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I only put that recipe here because I didn't know if any of you knew what Hoppin John was.
> 
> Let's keep the recipes on the Foodee board *Mmmmm-K?*http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z173
> K!
> You didn thin I was peekin on you, did you Lucy?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 7, 2007)

Isn't Hoppin John in that new band I saw on U-Tube?  

And, they are not near as good as the Black Eyed Peas IMHO.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2007)

Er... Gorillaz?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2007)

You don't see many gorillas this color now do you?​


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 7, 2007)

Didn't I see you on Planet of the Apes?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Didn't I see you on Planet of the Apes?



Finally, someone recognized me! Would you like my autograph? Or how about the autograph of my brother - the red butt monkey - he is the handsome one in the family?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2007)

Red Monkey Butts aren't very attractive are they?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 8, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks Red Monkey Butts are kinda.... ugly??


----------



## moore2me (Jul 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Red Monkey Butts are kinda.... ugly??



I imagine another monkey with a red butt of the opposite sex would find it charming, don't you think?

Actually, *Bobo* "the Red Butt Monkey" is a famous movie star - having been on MST3K for many years. He probably has many female admirers around the world. :smitten:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 8, 2007)

The only bare butt I want to look at is that of a hot guy... of the human persuasion.... get me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Aren't humans apes, too?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

......... ......... ????


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

Now you really don't want to talk UGLY do we?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Uuuuuugly?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Uuuuuugly?



Would that be butt ugly? or paper bag ugly?

Or so ugly her mom had to tie a pork chop around her neck to get the dog to play with her?

Or so ugly she would draw flies off a gut wagon?

Or so ugly . . . . . . .


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 9, 2007)

Is that a lot of ugly or what?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2007)

How ugly can a person be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know how UGLY a person can be, but I know how UGLY MR. UGLY can be and he is a TOMATOE Don'tchya Know!?​


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 9, 2007)

Tomatoes are pretty ugly, aren't they?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2007)

Arent' they cute when smooshed?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

Smashed Tomatoes are pretty ugly, but by then, aren't they just Tomatoe Sauce?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

This is the car that Steve Urkel drove on Family Matters.

What KIND of car was it?

_(if you don't answer, I will tell you tommorrow)_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like a BMW Isetta, doesn't it?


----------



## cammy (Jul 10, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> How well did this hold up in a crash test?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

*Timberwolf was right, it is a 1957 BMW Isetta 300!*

The Isetta was a micro car built by Renno Rivolta, a refrigerator manufacturer. 

Sales were slow and after two years sold the rights to BMW. BMW debuted the Isetta at the Frankfurt Auto Show in 1955 along with their 505 Pullman Limousine. 

The contrast between the two vehicles was obvious and generated positive press for BMW. 

The 1957 BMW Isetta 300 were tiny with seating for two.

Power was from a BMW motorcycle that was 298 cc in size, air cooled, four-stroke, single-cylinder, and produced a staggering 13 horsepower.

This was enough to carry the 59.1 inch wheelbase vehicle to a top speed of 50 mph. 

Fuel mileage was exceptional reaching nearly 45 miles per gallon.

*Now that it Information for you huh?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Did you know that some people over here called tis car "Smoochball"?

(Some called it a pothole locating equipment, though...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

Guess what kind of car this is....

Would you drive it?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks like an Alien... Are you sure it drives?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Looks like an Alien... Are you sure it drives?



Haven't you guessed yet? 

Yes, it drives and I will tell ya tommorrow if noone guesses what it is, you won't believe it.... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Could it be that the car behind all this stuff is a PT Cruiser?
Is it possible that the "decoration" of this car is inspired by HR Giger?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, it is a PT Cruiser from Crysler.

This custom Alien PT Cruiser was on display at the Moscow Motor Show recently.





*Unmodified....*

You are a smarty aren't you Timberwolf?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Just a little nerdy about cars. Would you have guessed that?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Just a little nerdy about cars. Would you have guessed that?



New question - not about cars - does anyone know what kind of horse this is?

Bonus question - can you name a movie that this type of horse was featured in? :doh: 

And to quote Grandi Flora, I'll let you know the answer tomorrow if nobody guesses right. 

View attachment horsie3.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2007)

I have only watch a few horse movies as I am not a horse lover like many are, but it may be either the *Black Beauty* or *The Black Stallion* Movies.....

Maybe a Peruvian Paso horse, a Friesian Horse or a Spanish Menorquina horse....

Am I right with either one of these?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2007)

If that horse would be black, you might be right, wouldn't it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

Mr. Ed???? :huh:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I have only watch a few horse movies as I am not a horse lover like many are, but it may be either the *Black Beauty* or *The Black Stallion* Movies.....
> 
> Maybe a Peruvian Paso horse, a Friesian Horse or a Spanish Menorquina horse....
> 
> Am I right with either one of these?



Ding, Ding, Ding. You are correct with your second guess. It is a Friesian.

http://www.dread.net/~steele/fresian.html

Bonus question: I would have accepted - *Alexander*, *Lady Hawke*, *Sleepy Hollow*, *Helsing*, just for starters.





Violet_Beauregard said:


> Mr. Ed???? :huh:



Now Vi - You do remember what color Mr. Ed was don't you????
I know we had black & white TV in those days - but really girlfriend!
Mr. Ed was a palomino (gold & white) or are you just foolin' with me?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

I know.... I was just being naughty!  Couldn't help myself! 

OK... my question.....

What's the name of the Island with all the wild ponies??






moore2me said:


> Now Vi - You do remember what color Mr. Ed was don't you????
> I know we had black & white TV in those days - but really girlfriend!
> Mr. Ed was a palomino (gold & white) or are you just foolin' with me?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I know.... I was just being naughty!  Couldn't help myself!
> 
> OK... my question.....
> 
> What's the name of the Island with all the wild ponies??



Chincoteague. Made famous by the story *Misty*. The island is off Chesapeake Bay.

http://www.chincoteague.com/pony/ponies.html


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

BINGO! You win the kewpie doll!!

BUT, what is your question?




moore2me said:


> Chincoteague. Made famous by the story *Misty*. The island is off Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> http://www.chincoteague.com/pony/ponies.html


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding. You are correct with your second guess. It is a Friesian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jul 13, 2007)

why are elephants called elephants?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2007)

I think it is from the latin word for *ivory*?

Carl Linnaeus (1758) officially named the species Elephas over 200 years ago.
The Asian elephant became Elephas maximas. 

http://www.elephant.se/asian_elephant.php

A neat elephant fact, war elephants were used in India since Alexander's time.
They still have pieces of elephant armor including 
- sharp daggers to be fitted over the tusks to stab & kill opponents &
- a lethal, long knife that the elephant handler was to use to kill his elephant if it became enraged & he lost control of the beast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Shouldn't we open a quiz thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

I would love a new QUIZ thread, wouldn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Any other opinions?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2007)

Would anyone listen to my opinion if it was offered?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

Who would like to offer a QUIZ thread?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2007)

Aren't you the Quiz Queen?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 13, 2007)

I would LOVE a quiz thread... who wants to start it??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Are you trying to persuade me? :huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 13, 2007)

Am I succeeding?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I would LOVE a quiz thread... who wants to start it??



Since I seem to have an enormous amount of trouble with the complicated premise of the Question Game - perhaps a Quiz thread would be more my speed - don't you think? :doh: 

Quiz away!!!!!

I'm all a titter.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 13, 2007)

Care to wait with me Moore, while Timberwolf starts the thread??


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Care to wait with me Moore, while Timberwolf starts the thread??



Yes m'lady. Timberwolf? The ball is in your court sir.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

Would you please start a Quiz thread Timberwolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Care to wait with me Moore, while Timberwolf starts the thread??


Say, Violet, why do you ask me to start a thread when you start it yourself?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Say, Violet, why do you ask me to start a thread when you start it yourself?



Timberwolf,

If you don't understand how women's minds work by now - let me quote Jed Clampett.....if I may?

"boy, you have a heap of trouble comin'".


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Did you know that the ability of understanding women depends on the day form?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

I will follow Timberwolf's thread, since I think that his would be funner, don'tcha think?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

*Sanjaya Malakar*: I'm not Gay, I Just Understand Woman 
Posted on Wednesday, April 25, 2007 (EST) 
*American Idol castoff Sanjaya Malakar says that he has always been popular with the girls because he understands them.*​

*Do you think that anyone really understands a woman??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Another woman, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2007)

Men and women have totally different outlooks of things, it is sometimes confusing to say the least.

*MALES;*








*FEMALES;*








*I think that these are pretty right on, don'tchya think?*​


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 15, 2007)

I think Sanjaya understands women because he wants to be one, but since when did my opinon matter eh?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2007)

stillblessed23 said:


> I think Sanjaya understands women because he wants to be one, but since when did my opinon matter eh?



Stillblessed,

Isn't it also possible to gain empathy for someone for being raised around them?

Living with a bunch of sisters,
Living in a dormitory,
Living with another race,
Living with another religious group,
Even across species - Great Pyrenees sheepdogs are raised with sheep to make the dog bond with the flock.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

Would you wear one of these?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

How much wood coulda wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you want to twist my tongue?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

Do you need a good Tongue Lashing?​


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2007)

How about this tongue/lips/ combo?

(Note to all you young pups - this movie was written & made *before*the AIDS edpidemic came out. Believe it or not, there was a time - long ago, when people had promiscuous sex (AKA. Rocky Horror) and did not have to worry about catching a deadly sexually transmitted disease. They just had to worry about catching stuff that could be cured with a shot of penicillin. AIDS first appeared in the early to mid 80's. But, wasn't well know until years later. 

View attachment rocky.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

Tim Curry's Tongue and Lips weren't the only weird things in this movie were they?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2007)

Am I the only one, or does his mouth remind you of the Joker?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2007)

Can't be worse then the sound of teenagers can they?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

Are teenagers really nessisary?​


----------



## cammy (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't they grow out of it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

Isn't Acne the only thing that teens grow out of?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

We haven't ran out of questions to ask here have we?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

What if we ran out of brain to think about witty questions for this thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

Do we need brains?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, is any of your toes on your left (or right) foot able to decide what's for dinner?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

Is this what's for Dinner?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Did your toe say so?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Did your toe say so?



What's for supper? Catfish!

The only time I can think of when a toe said what was for dinner, is the example of a kid (think Huck Finn) fishing with the line tied to his toe. That way he can sleep. When the catfish bites the bait, the kid's toe gets tugged, kid wakes up. Pulls in fish, catfish for supper. :eat2: 

We still fish something like this in Arkansas, except we use a bell on our fishing poles. Catfish is best fished for after dark. Don't want to turn the lights on tho because of the skeeters. Therefore, after you bait your line & throw it out, you tie a bell to the line. When old mister catfish bites, the bell rings. Catfish for dinner the next day. :eat1:


----------



## cammy (Jul 20, 2007)

In Florida, we have walking catfish. Have you ever seen one? They're kinda freaky.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2007)

It is thought that there are BIGFOOT sightings in this area of The Columbia River Gorge here where I live.​






What would you do if lived here in this area and you saw one?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

Take a pic?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Take a pic?



Take a pic? You've got to be kidding! How about running thru the bushes & screaming like a girl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

Me? Don't you think it would need some more to cause such a behaviour from me?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Me? Don't you think it would need some more to cause such a behaviour from me?



You must be one brave dude, eh?

If a extremely large, bipedal apparition covered head to toe in dark fur came loping out of the scenery - this girl would become quickly hysterical & try as best she could to beat feet.

Since I stink at running, I will probably immediately fall down and collapse into a whimpering pile of fear. I have no illusions about my position on the food chain.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

Do you scream when you get scared?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

How many of you are afraid of Spiders?​


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2007)

Afraid of spiders? No. I have handled tarantulas - no problemo. I know what poisonous spiders are in our area. I respect their right to work & live.

Afraid of snakes? No. I have handled snakes too - used to work in a pet store. I even have actually been snake bit a few times by baby snakes (not poisonous) of course. I know what poisonous snakes look like in our area. I thank the snakes for keeping the nasty mice population in control.

I have also handled live bats (in college) - carefully - rabies you know.

Afraid of public speaking? No. I have given talks to 300 people in seminars, no problem. No one threw rotten tomatoes at me.

I hate cockroaches, little disease mongers they are. I don't like mice & rats, all disease mongers.

What I am afraid of is monsters. (I watch too many horror movies.) 
*What are you afraid of?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

I am afraid of this and what the Government will do next.

Aren't you afraid of fear?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2007)

I feel sorry for this little boy, don't you?​


----------



## mango (Aug 2, 2007)

*Is that soft hissing noise the sound of trapped air escaping from the inner reaches of your posterior rear end?

 *


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Doesn't it mix well with the yellow puddle on the floor?


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2007)

Who forgot to let the puppy out to do his business again?

And, more important, who's going to clean up this mess?


----------



## mango (Aug 2, 2007)

moore2me said:


> ... who's going to clean up this mess?





*
Isn't that your job??

 *


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2007)

"Who, Sir? Me, Sir?"

:huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2007)

Are questions as nessisary as they seem?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2007)

Do Smart questions eliminate objections?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there a difference between smart and dumb questions?


----------



## mango (Aug 19, 2007)

*What's a dumb question?? :huh: *


----------



## moore2me (Aug 19, 2007)

Where's Mango?

It has been clearly demonstrated to me and thousands of others that Mango is everywere - both physically & electronically. 

Better question: Where will Mango show up next?

And a second question: How about a book "Mango for Dummies?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2007)

*Here is Mango.....*

I think that Mangos are good, don't you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2007)

What is your favorite Food?​


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

*Are you trying to make me drool?*​


----------



## moore2me (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone else have a dog that drools when he hears you unwrap a packaged slice of cheese?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2007)

Drooling is GROSS, don'tchya think?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2007)

How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie-roll center of a Tootsie Pop?​


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is anyone else's mind in the gutter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2007)

What should it be doing there?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

Should it be buying groceries and looking for some prime real estate?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you think that there are any gutters to get your mind into in this Prime Piece of Real Estate?​


----------



## mel (Aug 26, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Do you think that there are any gutters to get your mind into in this Prime Piece of Real Estate?​



does there really have to be gutters to get any of our minds there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anybody know where my mind actually is?

(I don't)


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

Somewhere between the Dimensions'?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey, thanx, how did you know?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

You're welcome, if A=B and C=D, then what's 2+2?


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2007)

*Could you repeat the question?*


----------



## mel (Aug 26, 2007)

doesnt mango know about gutters?


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2007)

*Are you impying that my mind is always in the gutter??


 *


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you implying or inferring you have a mind!?


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Aug 27, 2007)

Could he have lost it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2007)

If he is indeed losing his mind, he better hurry up and catch it before it gets away don'tchya think?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

Are you sure it was Mango who lost his mind?


----------



## mel (Aug 27, 2007)

how is the weather?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

Dark. And yours?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2007)

Are we Really in The Dark?​


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 28, 2007)

I think I see the light, do you see it too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2007)

Did it run away?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 28, 2007)

Off to the gutter again?


----------



## mel (Aug 28, 2007)

i wouldnt mind my mind being in the gutter for awhile, would you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2007)

Who really is Rocky The Gutter Cat, does he live in The Gutter and is his mind still in The Gutter?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2007)

*Have you tried asking Benson?*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 30, 2007)

If a prune soaks in a tub for too long, will it turn into a human?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't know about Prunes changing into humans, but don't you think that only a shapeshifter like *ODO* could accomplish that?​


----------



## mango (Aug 31, 2007)

*Is that his perogative?*


----------



## mel (Aug 31, 2007)

does anyone really like Bobby Brown?


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

If an old man trips, does he curse?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2007)

Does the Cursing Stone of Carlisle Castle in Cumbria Scottland acually Curse?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2007)

WHAT ARE YOU OPTIMISTIC ABOUT?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2007)

Pessimism, perhaps?


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2007)

*Is that a paradox?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2007)

Is this a Pair of Dox too?​


----------



## mel (Sep 3, 2007)

are we talking about docks pants?


----------



## mango (Sep 4, 2007)

*Whose pants are those?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2007)

In KAILUA-KONA, Hawaii, some 100 runners wearing nothing but their skivvies turned out for the Underpants Run, a fun run that has become an annual event in the days leading up to the Ironman World Championship.

*Would you participate in the ninth annual Underpants Run before the Ironman competition?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you ever been to Hawaii?​


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2007)

*Have you ever walked along the beach at Waikiki?*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2007)

*If you're going to San Francisco, will you wear some flowers in your hair?




 *


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you ever been experienced?


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2007)

*What would you do if I sang out of tune?
Would you stand up and walk out on me?*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2007)

How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2007)

*Are you a lucky little lady in The City of Light?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2007)

Why is it so dark in here?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone really every know!​


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2007)

I said to myself, "Is that all there is to a circus?
Is that all there is? Is that all there is?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if that is all that there is, but what is you're favorite part of The Circus?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2007)

Dies this picture give new meaning too being a Poopey Head?​


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 8, 2007)

Will you still need me, will you still feed me?
*couldn't resist...hah*


----------



## mango (Sep 8, 2007)

*Why don't we do it in the road?*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you want to know a secret?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)

I liked this game, didn't you?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## TattooedDi (Sep 10, 2007)

Does a woodchuck really chuck wood?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, a woodchuck chucks as much wood as a woodcuck wants to chuck if a wood chuck wants too chuck wood. 

But a woodchuck will chuck only as much wood as a woodchuck wants to chuck if there is enough wood to chuck for a woodchuck, don't you agree? ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2007)

Why can't we leave these woodchucks minding their business?


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2007)

*Can a woodchuck run its own successful business?*


----------



## swordchick (Sep 10, 2007)

How does a woodchuck expect to run a successful business if it ain't got no Schlitz Malt Liquor?


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

swordchick said:


> How does a woodchuck expect to run a successful business if it ain't got no Schlitz Malt Liquor?



How do you know the woodchuck doesn't have any Schlitz Malt Liquor?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 10, 2007)

I had heard PBR was the official beer of wood-chucking varmints?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Does a questionmark really change any sentence into a question?


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Sep 11, 2007)

I think so?


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 11, 2007)

Who is that masked man!?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2007)

The Lone Ranger was the only man that could truely wear the mask don't you think?​


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you think there might be others if you did a Google search for "men in masks"?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't you have to do a Google "Image" search?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why aren't _you _doing the google search?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

Am _I_ supposed to?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

No. Why do I now want to burn the building down?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Crazy is as crazy does?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you know that "Men In Masks" is a band?

And that this is the first image to come up under the google images search?


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't their last album go platinum?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 11, 2007)

Should I go platinum?? Do blondes have more fun?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you really think Blondes have more fun?​


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 12, 2007)

Does dyeing your hair cause brain damage?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know if dyeing your hair causes brain damage, but don't you think that a football too the head could?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you ever made or seen an Apple Head?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Where do all thes pics come from?


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 14, 2007)

why must we ask such silly questions?

umm, has anybody seen my pants?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Could it be they took a walk in the park?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2007)

Have you ever gotten a Swift Kick too the Pants?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## mango (Sep 16, 2007)

*Do I stink? *sniff**sniff**


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

*I don't know, are you the*




*?*​


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

The one who lives in Dury Lane?


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2007)

*Is that still his current address??*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

Whose address?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it the here's-looking-up-your-old-address address?


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2007)

*Should I look it up in my little black book?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you think that it might be lost in a Black Hole?​


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2007)

*Would that be lost theoretically or practically to a point of singularity beyond the event horizon?


 *


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 17, 2007)

AmI allowed to bring my robot army to the singularity?

Who has a ship I can borrow?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

What if the ship sank? Wouldn't that be a lot of electrocuted marine life?


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2007)

*Did they have enough life boats?*


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

What kind of life preservers would they wear?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

What shall I wear?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2007)

Anybody heeeere?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2007)

Where's Waldo?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

Is this Waldo or just a good impersonator?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

Are there anymore questions?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

Why do you ask so many questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

Because, how are we going too find the answers if we don't ask the questions first?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

Do we really need the answers to find the questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't you think that questions are important?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

Won't the answers be enough?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2007)

Does this asnwer your question about answers?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2007)

Er... yes? You rang?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't you just hate most ringtones?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

Ringtones are fun, but they are what they are, right?​


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

Some clouds in your coffee?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you think that Coffee May Not be a Healthy Drink?​


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Is anyone else disturbed by that pic?

(I'm guessing its a PSA)


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 24, 2007)

does anyone feel like eggs?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

This is a crack head, he was warned that CRACK KILLS.... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

Er...




...




Ouch...?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Crack kills?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2007)

if you got lost in it...would my crack kill you?  lol


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2007)

*Is that an offer??

*rasies eyebrow*


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

Should it be a threat?


----------



## mango (Sep 25, 2007)

*Could it be a weakness??*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2007)

Isn't dirty dancing great?​


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

Why do I already hear the music of Patrick Swayze playing in my head?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2007)

Patrick made music?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

Did you not know that he sang a song on the Dirty Dancing soundtrack?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Am I supposed to own this soundtrack? :blink:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Doesn't everybody? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anybody ever really know?​


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2007)

*Does anybody really know what time it is?

Does anybody really care?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, if nobody cares, how will we know?


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2007)

*Do you really want to know?*


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't I always?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2007)

You talking to me?​


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 27, 2007)

And what if I am?


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2007)

*Are you sure?*


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 28, 2007)

Do I have to prove it to you?


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2007)

*Can you show me what you're capable of?*


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 28, 2007)

What makes you think you can handle it? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

His brain, Perhaps?


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 28, 2007)

He has a brain? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2007)

I know that he has a brain, he caught it didn't he?​


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 28, 2007)

What did he use for bait?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

Some sweet BBW, perhaps?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you watch these Glamorous BBWs with Baited Breath?​


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)

*Should I take the bait??  *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2007)

Would you take the Bait if it were LIVE?​


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

Who would be crazy enough to take the bait if it were DEAD???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't you think that it is fishy to take the bait when on the internet?​


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2007)

*Does it smell fishy to you?*


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that your upper lip maybe? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you mean?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2007)

This gives new meaning to sand in your face huh?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2007)

Who are you?​


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2007)

*Didn't I already tell you?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2007)

If you told me, then wouldn't you then have to kill me?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2007)

Would you like one lump or two?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think that these two Ghosts look Lumpy at all.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2007)

*Dosen't this Topsy-Turvy Bus Touring US Question Budget Priorities?*​

The Topsy-Turvy Bus (Topsy) is two school buses welded together, one upside down on top of the other, that is currently touring the country to dramatically depict Americas upside down budget priorities. The bus was created by mega art car artist Tom Kennedy in Oakland with a team of 10 artists, who have a background working on art car and Burning Man projects.

The idea for Topsy-Turvy came from Ben Cohen, co-founder of Ben & Jerrys and president of Business Leaders for Sensible Priorities along with artist Stefan Sagmeister. Tom and Haideen Anderson are currently driving the bus around the US, blogging about their adventures, with stops planned in New Hampshire and Iowa for the presidential primaries.


----------



## Gkisses (Oct 8, 2007)

Do people actually ride in that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you ever feel mixed up?​


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2007)

*Did the moon hit your eye like a big pizza pie?

 *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know about the Moon, but at this time of year, I would rather have Pumpkin Pie, wouldn't you?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2007)

What is your favorite Holiday?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

What are you doing for Halloween?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2007)

What is your favorite Holiday?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2007)

You must all be hiding, are these questions to hard for you?​


----------



## Tina (Oct 14, 2007)

Closing this one and started a new one. It is here.


----------

